# Male Plants



## FlndrzFlash (Jul 1, 2008)

I understand the need to get the bad amle plants away from the virginal ladies.

Are the males planrts so low in THC that they are useless?


----------



## Hick (Jul 1, 2008)

yup...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i find them very useful.. in my worm bed. lol


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes ser-ry, Notin but balls...


----------



## Tater (Jul 1, 2008)

They are good for making babies.  And thats about it, or like slowmo said use them as compost.


----------



## BagSeed (Jul 1, 2008)

The male plants don't even make bud on them, just balls....


----------



## siegalsmoker (Jul 4, 2008)

Yup.. They are no good when it comes to smokin..


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2008)

can't u makle hash out the males or do u have to let them fully mature in order to get anythin from them thc wise? but by then it bein too late  that ur females will already be knocked up?  i got a couple males i'm goin to pull tonight so i'm wonderin if i shouuld try hash an save em or just throw em on the camp fire for the smell of it wile out campin? lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2008)

Camp fire


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2008)

"campfire"..


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2008)

i notice u on alot of threads on here and givin alot of advice. i appreciate it.  i guess i can delete the new thread i posted then .  
so why is it alot of hype bout this making hash from the male plants. have u ever done it? end result?    
thanks again


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2008)

just saw the attached photo too lol   great way  to get an answer across lol


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2008)

ok zip, I'll give you "my" opinion on male hash... 
  first, if it doesn't have visible trichomes, you can not make hash with it. Hash IS collected and pressed trichomes.
  second.. even hash _oil_ (iso oil, or honey oil) made with immmature males is going to be very low in thc, if you get any return at all, it will likely be mostly tars and/or other essential oils.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 15, 2008)

oF course, males is not worth, I did made hashes in past with males, sometime good, but all the time yuck, taste like smoke a vegtable foods you can try touch the tops fan leaves see if its sticky,  chopping it down, let it dry, for weeks,  but like others says  and I do agree with others, its NO good
cuz it taste bad, high is ok but beers does beat that,  but yall know jorge made buds out of males? well? what about it


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks guys? camping incense they will become then  lol


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2008)

who knows maybe it'll make a great insect repellant while out camping (the smoke) i know sage keeps em away now an then when u thow a bunch of it green  on a fire...


----------



## dagnar (Aug 17, 2008)

The relative potency of male and female plants has been debated for a very long time. Until recently, there was widespread belief that male plants were psychotropically inactive. This belief may have resulted from the frequently noted procedure in India and other Eastern countries of removing male plants from the field before pollination occurs.70, 295,451 This practice was apparently intended to increase the potency of the female plant, although it has not yet been scientifically documented that unfertilized female plants will become more potent. Although male plants generally weigh less than female plants, several recent studies found that males and females produced equally potent marijuana, and a new consensus began to develop, holding that the sexes were equally potent. 143,159,174,480 However, the recent study in Ottawa 568 uncovered three distinctive common patterns. In high-CBD strains, at maturity, females almost invariably contained a much greater amount of cannabinoids and although very little THC was present, it always occurred in higher trace amounts in females than in the males. More pertinently, in approximately 2/3 of the 40 or so high-THC strains examined, males and females were indeed equally potent. However, in about 1/3 of these high-THC strains, the males were notably inferior, indicating that hereditary background strongly influences the relative potency of males and females. In addition to this genetic factor, a further consideration, harvest date, appears to be very important in determining the relative potency of male and female plants. Turner recently noted that in Mississippi, in both males and females, THC content rises to a maximum in the early flowering stage, and then tends to decrease. Because males flower relatively early, their THC content reaches a peak sooner, but with further maturation potency will appear relatively  greater in the females.122

http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/library/studies/ledain/ldc2b.htm


----------



## Hick (Aug 17, 2008)

hmmmm..... I wonder if they ever "smoked" a male??.. ...


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 18, 2008)

if i had a male i would raise it in a fishtank with fishes 
like a half land half river looking tank


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 19, 2008)

That article just wreaks of POS...

Ive never seen buds on males before...Its easy, you smoke buds off the female, and the male doesnt have any....What part are they talking about smoking or measuring on the male? The leaves?

They are implying that the male contains a amount of thc that is rewardable..

Show me someone who has gotten "high" from a male and I will show you someone who "thought" they were high....

im high....


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 19, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> hmmmm..... I wonder if they ever "smoked" a male??.. ...



Thats what i was thinking lol


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 22, 2008)

There aren't even any trichomes on a male... are there?  Never seen a flower on one.  No trichs = no thc.  Maybe they're talking about hermies.


----------

